#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Engineering applications of Interference phenomenon in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

## abhishek katiyar

While discussing various methods of producing interference fringes, we  discussed how these can be used to determine the wavelength of  monochromatic light, the separation between the two closely spaced  wavelengths, thickness and refractive index of thin transparent sheet  and refractive index of a liquid.





  Similar Threads: Classification of Interference Phenomenon in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Conditions for Interference in engineering physics 1 lecture note download System for observing interference phenomenon: Fresnel Biprism in engineering physics 1 pdf download Superposition of waves with different polarization: Interference in engineering physics 1 free pdf download Interference: Superposition of Waves in engineering physics 1 free pdf download

----------

